# Ohio River flathead



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

caught this one a couple of weeks ago in a tourny out of marietta. she went 46 1/2 in and 48#. caught her at 11 at night and the weigh in wasnt until 10 the next morning. managed to keep her alive and healthy and returned her, no worse for the wear back the the river to spawn next year.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

nice flat head what wear you using


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

One heck of a nice fish! Way to go on the Catch and release too! :B


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats nice fish!!!!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jun 23, 2005)

way to go on that monster. How did you do in the tournament??


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice flathead, those are great to catch in tourny`s.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

with a fish like that, hopefully he won the tourney. nice fish! next year it will probably be 55 lbs!


----------



## swampdog (Aug 29, 2006)

Great Fish. Congradulations on releasing her.


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

Congrats, that is sure one nice Flathead!!

:B


----------

